
Huawei says it’s running out of chips for smartphones because of US sanctions - pseudolus
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/9/21360598/huawei-chips-us-sanctions-trump-china-privacy-smartphone
======
ptx
So what will they do? Just shut down production? Try to move to RISC-V?
Somehow acquire SOCs from other manufacturers?

~~~
liuliu
They sourced a lot of chips from MediaTek for their mid-end / low-end phones.
It is likely that they are going to collaborate with MediaTek for high-end
chips or source from Qualcomm.

------
gregopet
China will make its high tech chips one way or the other, it cannot be a
superpower and stay at American mercy regarding this ultra important
ingredient for military hardware.

America should want to have as much influence in the process as possible,
though of course it wants to minimize its losses through espionage etc as
well.

As an uninformed external observer this seems as a rather short term move from
the US. Plus it should also consider that other actors are watching how this
unfolds: Europe, India and others are becoming more and more vary of their
dependance on US tech, wouldn't want to balance them to the Chinese side..

------
kristopolous
This cartoonish narrative of malevolence really has to stop.

The redscare syle evildoer depiction of the Chinese is outlandish.

It's a racist, 19th century orientalist interpretation of international
commerce and it still somehow dictates policy.

It's either that or some kind of utterly foolish protectionism, as if the
Europeans and Asians don't have the industrial resources to box out the US for
the global market.

That's just a matter of time. These brain damaged protectionist policies, far
from preserving the hegemony, leads to its rapid decline just like it did with
the European trading empires one by one as markets quickly worked around the
hubris strangleholds enacted by the dominant seafaring nations who thought
they had cornered a market.

There's simply no narrative where this is good policy unless your mission is
to hasten the decline and dismantle of the American industrial state.

Edit: I'm not responding any more. There's obvious vote brigading by nativist
revanchist trolls on this thread. Every reply from every user that isn't "but
the Chinese are shifty thieves" goes into deep negatives.

Cool hobby, kids. Have a nice day, time only happens once.

~~~
ericfrenkiel
Seriously?

You don’t find the million people (the Uighurs) in concentration camps
“outlandish”?

How about the thousands of students rolled into smithereens by tanks in
Tianamen Square? Too “cartoonish” for you?

smh

~~~
lucian1900
If you blindly believe Western media, sure. There is no actual proof of either
narrative.

Try at least hearing the other side.

[https://thegrayzone.com/2019/12/21/china-detaining-
millions-...](https://thegrayzone.com/2019/12/21/china-detaining-millions-
uyghurs-problems-claims-us-ngo-researcher/)

[https://youtu.be/BjgSOYRZqIo](https://youtu.be/BjgSOYRZqIo)

[https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/89BEIJING18828_a.html](https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/89BEIJING18828_a.html)

~~~
yorwba
The problem with hearing the other side is of course that most people are more
concerned with reaching the correct value judgment (imprisoning innocent
Uyghurs is bad, killing innocent protesters is bad) than with reaching it
based on accurate information.

If you tell someone who believes that thousands of people died directly on
Tiananmen Square and were crushed to pieces by tanks, correcting them by
pointing out that actually

> ALTHOUGH HE DID NOT ACTUALLY WITNESS ANY LARGE SCALE SHOOTINGS ON THE SQUARE
> PROPER, GALLO SAW MANY CASUALTIES BROUGHT INTO THE SQUARE AND DID NOT DOUBT
> THAT HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE IN BEIJING WERE KILLED BY THE ARMY ON JUNE 3 AND 4.

that's not going to affect their value judgment (the numbers are smaller,
people weren't killed on the square itself but elsewhere, who cares, it's
still bad) and most likely they'll soon forget those details and keep telling
their original story, because, well, it's just a much more visceral image.

~~~
xupybd
It's also the the information about these events is so hidden. The govt admits
no wrong and hides all evidence to the contrary. For that alone I prefer to
err on the side of these events being pretty bad.

Also having known an eye witness to Tiananmen square, I'm confident it was
bad. Really bad. If he were to get caught talking about it, things would be
really bad for him too. So you won't find many witnesses willing to talk.

